
Ask HN: Is it possible for a mobile app store, not to report in-app purchases? - leowoo91
Just being a bit paranoid, I was wondering if app I develop gets abused by that giant evil cooperation, assuming it cuts all its network access, lets user buy the app but doesnt report me it as a number? How confident you would be about this can&#x27;t happen?
======
ryanbertrand
On iOS you can verify receipts with your server. This will also prevent jail
broken devices from faking purchases.

~~~
leowoo91
I just checked the mechanism, not bad after all since app itself directly
communicates with the server I can provide. So, my concern converged into if
evil cooperation modifies my app in order to replace purchase button action
with an internal buy strategy then call my purchaseDone function inside. I
think that is still possible :)

